

 The 5 Most Laughable Terms of Service On the Net - Protophore
http://yro.slashdot.org/yro/08/09/03/2130233.shtml
"Google owns any content you create using its Chrome browser".  What happened to their "don't be evil" slogan?  This seems to go a little too far for my taste.
======
Protophore
It looks like Google is removing some of the EULA wording:
[http://www.dailytech.com/Google+Removes+Big+Brother+Clause+i...](http://www.dailytech.com/Google+Removes+Big+Brother+Clause+in+Chromes+EULA/article12856.htm)

